# stupid people



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

why do people do stupid thing to there cars.i started taking apart the interier in the new car and had a nice discovery. when i bought the car it was off ebay so there was a few supprises. something looked of cause the car has ac but it had a 66 ac dash and a core support for a non ac car, 15 1/2 inches tall. i really didnt think much of it but now when im taking things apart i discoverd that its a non ac car. some retart hacked up the fire wall and the lower right side under the dash were the vents are to make the ac unit fit. and they used about 10 tubes of silicone around the unit so it wont leak. they failed misarlbly. now i have to weld in a new pass side floor pan cause it leaked like a bastard, try to fix the hack job under the dash and fix the fire wall.. why do people do this.. why why why.. one step forward three steps back..:shutme


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, Stupid people are my bread and butter! If you want to do a flat fire wall let me know....I bought one "pre-cut". i'll give you the info, or you can use mine as a template. Eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i was put that fire wall smoothie panel from abc fab anyway.. thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's the one I have!! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I could write a book on what I have found while working on just the front end, here are a few laughs for your reading enjoyment:

........painted over dirt
............a large painted hump on the cowl just behind the hood seal, ready for this????? 1" thick about 4" long and 3" wide..painted over bondo. Some MORON scraped a pile off and left it dry. Drove me crazy or 2 years. While sanding I placed my fingers beneath it from the cowl moldings I removed expecting to find a hole. Took me 2 hours to remove it, the center never hardened was still pliable colors of orange, silver, and black it was painted over and over and over. I have a piece for show and tell.
......... Cowl above the firewall. Paint 1/2" thick cowl tag was not readable, took me 90 mins just to remove the paint from the tag, the valley at the weep plugs was a good 1/2 thick. It literally was scraped with a putty knife the entire length.
...... front sway bar had paint on it. YELLOW, red, black with a layer of painted dirt on it. Powerwashed it off watched it reduce by 2" LMAO, 
.........PS pump bracket had 8 different colors on it.
........ hood hinges had 3 three colors of paint, was that thick when the spring coils were opened they nearly touched. 
........ horns installed upside down they acted like catch basins for water my horns grunted when I applied them.
......... MORON painted car with moldings on it didnt seal the top of winshield which explained the waterfall at the rearview window. paint chipping now. 
............. painted over rust 
............ endura bumper form fitted the grilles, new ones didn't fit (restored oem ones) Had to cut rubber to get them to go in. Endura front was NOT painted with proper flex paint. This front will be removed next Nov and will be restored correctly.
........... vacuum lines installed wrong some missing
........... motor mounts shot engine sitting on return fuel line

OOOOOOOOOOO the list goes on but this one here is one item I would like to confront the SOB that did this and beat the hell out of him >>>>
front L brake line to wheel.. spliced with a COMPRESSION fitting on it less than finger tight..... it was chafing the chassis and it was just ready to give way. Buddy tells me once hard hit on the brakes and I was in for a world of hurt.
Costing me serious coin to get this back to spec. The entire front end was a hatchet job..... Red Green could have made an episode of this..... I am sure I missed some but talk about stoopid...... I had the cream of the crop work on this.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I feel for you Judge and Bobby, that sucks, idiots should not work on cars.. The guy that restored my 66 was not an idiot, he was a MASTER with Fiberglass! My car has as much glass in it as a Corvette. The rear lower window channel and trunk gasket channel was completelly fiberglass, no metal in it at all. Plus, he extended the glass into the package tray and built the rear package tray with speaker holes out of glass. Car had bubbles in front of the tires which started the destruction of the car. Also, the last owner was fighting rust, so he filled the quarters in the trunk with triple expanding foam, crazy.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Good ole Forrest Gump said it the best "Stupid is as stupid does" the funny thing is that those people all thought they were doing the best job possible. Most people know they are smart enough to do anything better than the way it should be done.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well as ron white from the blue collar comedy tour always says YOU CANT FIX STUPID.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Showgoat67 said:


> Well as ron white from the blue collar comedy tour always says YOU CANT FIX STUPID.



Gotta love Ron White's "I got thrown out of a bar in New York City" story. Makes me laugh every time.:cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I always thought they should teach a class in schools on idiots.
How to spot them, how to deal with them etc..........
The simple fact as crusty said is that they are doing the best they know how to do.
Each step we take, even if it leads us deeper into ____ still seemed like the best thing to do at the time.
even murderers
sad but true.
all we can do besides laugh is root for Karma!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ppurfield001 said:


> Gotta love Ron White's "I got thrown out of a bar in New York City" story. Makes me laugh every time.:cheers


I was told I had the right to remain silent, but I didn't have the ability to.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOL.............:lol::lol::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ron White is hilarious.....I like the plane crash one... "I bet we beat the paramedics to the scene by at least 15 minutes!"..........:rofl:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

ya the only thing that helps after a day of discovering ****ty repairs and knowing the hell we will have to go through to repair them is a good laugh. eric if i could trace out your firewall panel that would be great. if u can measure it for me so i know what size sheet to get to trace it on and what gauge it is. thank you very much.:cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

How about using regular bondo, an 1/8" to 3/16" to make the endura bumper mate to the fender. What a DIPWAD.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just tear everything apart, take it to bare metal and start over rather than try to make some idiot's lame attempt functional again. The only things I trust are the parts the factory or I put together. 

I have lots of these stories, but I have been trying very hard to forget them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

bobby326 said:


> ya the only thing that helps after a day of discovering ****ty repairs and knowing the hell we will have to go through to repair them is a good laugh. eric if i could trace out your firewall panel that would be great. if u can measure it for me so i know what size sheet to get to trace it on and what gauge it is. thank you very much.:cheers


Bobby , I will trace out the panel on cardboard this week. Then maybe I can stop by this weekend or something. I will call you first. Eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

np anytime is good 4 me


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll see you this weekend unless it snows too much!:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you're making templates, I would really like one. It would fix a bunch of firewall woes, especially on a car that will never have AC..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, We can do that! We will just drive Bobby's finised car thru a copy machine, then fax you a copy!!!!:lol:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

something else to add to the plethera of things that genises do to there cars. it took me almost four hours 2day to clean the stainless molding around the rear window cause some guy thought it would be a brillant idea to use a whole tube or silicone to seal up around the molding so it wont leak. why didnt gm think of that..... thats why so many cars rott out behind the rear window, gm forgot to seal the molding with silicone:lol:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

indecision here are the pixs of the dash and ac unit


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Jet, We can do that! We will just drive Bobby's finised car thru a copy machine, then fax you a copy!!!!:lol:


LOL, just run er through the drive thru at Kinko's! I was thinking just a paper template, but whatever you want to do.arty:

Bobby, both my window on the 66 were glued in with silicone, it had holes in the cowl, and they blamed the windshield. My glass buddies say silicone breaks down the glass.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Bobby, have you seen the pics in my "66 A Body repair" thread ? The PO had to have spent many hours "ghetto engineering" the car to avoid buying a correct conversion oil pan....

There is evidence of silicone around the rear window too, but I'M NOT TOUCHING that until next winter. I don't see any major rust thru from inside the trunk so it's good for now. I am on the upside of putting it back together and intend to drive it this year.

On yours, I would be tempted to use the flat panel to repair the damage and install Vintage Air...:cheers


----------

